# Ahaetulla prasina



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

One of my _Ahaetulla prasina_ gave birth to a litter of four tonight. However, I cannot claim a successful CB breeding as this litter was from a WC female I got from a batch of five back in April. The gestation period is around six and a half months. Sadly two haven't survived, one is touch and go but the last is really doing well. 

To rehydrate them, I've just put a solution of Dioralyte in the bottom, to kickstart them. This is normally used to replace body salts/sugars when you have diarrhoea. I've used this before with good results.

The four transferred to a tub just after they were born. One never made it and one died shortly after.




The weak one of the two remaining seems to be a little more active now. The other is off like a bullet when you open the tub.



Apologies for the quality of the pics.


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations mate, I love this species, really hope the remaining two pull through for you. I know another forum user had a similar situation a few months back, although i don't know what the status of those babies is now. Would be great to eventually have cb prasina being produced though!


----------



## ayi (Jul 13, 2010)

Phase 2: plenty of hatchling feeder geckos for your little snakes. 

Here in the Philippines we actually have another colour form of this species, which is solid yellow.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Good stuff, nice snakes.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> One of my _Ahaetulla prasina_ gave birth to a litter of four tonight. However, I cannot claim a successful CB breeding as this litter was from a WC female I got from a batch of five back in April. The gestation period is around six and a half months. Sadly two haven't survived, one is touch and go but the last is really doing well.
> 
> To rehydrate them, I've just put a solution of Dioralyte in the bottom, to kickstart them. This is normally used to replace body salts/sugars when you have diarrhoea. I've used this before with good results.
> 
> ...


 
Nice one buddy hope they do well for you, ill be pestering you even more now to see how the whips are doing as iv fallen for these snakes just whished i got myself some now


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers guys, the weaker one has perked up nicely.

Andy, you'll just have to do another import, you never know, there may be someyhing I really want...:2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> Cheers guys, the weaker one has perked up nicely.
> 
> Andy, you'll just have to do another import, you never know, there may be someyhing I really want...:2thumb:


lol how about you be a really nice guy and sell me one of you babys ill even make you a coffe when you come on get your order


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome, congrats, sorry about the ones you lost, but good news the weaker one is improving,


----------



## jacquig11 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pics of adults/parents?*

Just havin a browse in this section for something different. I have ccp's and a royal.

These are sooooooo cute :flrt: Wondering what the adults look like.

Ta much

: victory:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Unfortunately lost the weaker one. But the remaining one has shed and fed now.

Adults:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2009)

what is the poor lil lizard you are feeding him/her??? :'(


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> what is the poor lil lizard you are feeding him/her??? :'(


Some snakes eat lizards, just as some eat rodents....

It is _Hemidactylus frenatus, (_house gecko).


----------



## jacquig11 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wowsers!!!*

Thanks v much for posting these :mf_dribble:

Never seen anything like this...absolutely stunning :flrt::flrt:

What is their common name? What's their 'superpower'? lol

Sorry, like I said before, not looked in here much :blush:

: victory:

ps...so sorry for the little ones who didn't make it


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

lmnaughty1 said:


> What is their common name? What's their 'superpower'? lol
> 
> Sorry, like I said before, not looked in here much :blush:
> 
> ...


They are vine snakes/whip snakes. Unfortunately these names apply to many species, which is why when referring to more obscure/unusual snakes most ppl use the scientific binomial : victory:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

jasper1 said:


> Unfortunately lost the weaker one. But the remaining one has shed and fed now.
> 
> Adults:
> 
> ...


awesome mate, glad to see its doing well for you:no1:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I thought I'd add to this thread rather than start another.

Another one of my_ A.prasina _has just given birth. Only one so far but she has gone to ground and so there may be a few more on the way









I'll try to get some pics of anymore as the pop out


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

You are obviously doing something right!! Here's hoping for you!


----------

